# 2012 CC - Timing BELT or CHAIN?



## MarkH_NC (Apr 7, 2012)

Relative had a Passat and engine blew up. Mechanic told her that timing belt broke. 
Said that "all" VWs have timing belt problems, and should be changed every 40k miles. 
I find this hard to believe (at best). 

Any input/comment? 

Thanks....


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

What engine? There's a timing chain in the 2012 CC with the 2.0T.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

All CCs have timing chains. 

*At least the NA models 2.0 TSI or 3.6 vr6. Cant speak for the other engine models in the rest of the world.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

MarkH_NC said:


> Relative had a Passat and engine blew up. Mechanic told her that timing belt broke.
> Said that "all" VWs have timing belt problems, and should be changed every 40k miles.
> I find this hard to believe (at best).
> 
> ...


 I believe the fsi engine's in the old passat and jettas had timing belts, CC's are timing chains atleast in the states here. As far as replacing belts at 40k I think you may have the passat and a ferrari confused.


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

MarkH_NC said:


> Relative had a Passat and engine blew up. Mechanic told her that timing belt broke.
> Said that "all" VWs have timing belt problems, and should be changed every 40k miles.
> I find this hard to believe (at best).
> 
> ...


 I dont know about the new ccs ? i believe they are chain? even if they were belt they would run to 90k, like the toyotas do. I sounds like she was given the wrong information.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> I believe the fsi engine's in the old passat and jettas had timing belts, CC's are timing chains atleast in the states here. As far as replacing belts at 40k I think you may have the passat and a ferrari confused.


 Right. The FSI did have a belt. The owners manual didn't have a recommended interval (on my 06 passat) however most do it between 60-90k depending on driving conditions and age. 


Sent from my iDevice


----------

